# Mavic Ksyrium Elites: 2010 versus older versions



## tonkabaydog (Jul 22, 2010)

Is there "any" difference between the 2010 version and previous? I had heard that in 2008/09 they made the change and the the weight dropped to it's current 1550g from around 1800g.

However, when I inquired about a set of 2009's from one of the online retailer they said there was a difference between the 2009 and 2010's. 

Can somebody confirm this to be true or false?


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

This is false. Mavic only had 2 versions of the Ksyrium Elites. 2007 and 2009 models. The Ksyrium Elites on the 2010 bikes are the same as the 2009's at the LBS I work at. 

For 2010 they changed the Aksiums.

Here is a listing of the Mavic wheels directly from their tech site. Just have to click on Mavic wheels after clicking the link provided.

http://www.tech-mavic.com/tech-mavic/technical_manual/data/mavic_tech.php


----------



## austinkicksass (Jul 22, 2010)

The wheels on 2010 bikes are usually 2009 but the there is a difference between the 2009 and 2010.
the 2010 have the shaved rim weight reduction but the 2009 do not have this.


----------



## tonkabaydog (Jul 22, 2010)

austinkicksass said:


> The wheels on 2010 bikes are usually 2009 but the there is a difference between the 2009 and 2010.
> the 2010 have the shaved rim weight reduction but the 2009 do not have this.


So there is a difference then. Colorado Cylcist sates a 135 g weight reduction with the 2010. ...putting them at 1550.

This being the case, with the SL at 1480g and Elite at 1550g, they are very close in weight. After looking at the specs. It now appears that the the only difference is Zicral Steel versus Stainless spokes and the Carbon Hub on the SL.

Competitve Cyclist has the 2010 Silver at $465....

All wheels qualify for Mp3 warranty option. Seems like a good deal.


----------



## jlwdm (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes, reduced weight to 1550 for 2010.

Jeff


----------



## RGCrover (Aug 12, 2010)

Competitve Cyclist has the 2010 Silver at $465....

All wheels qualify for Mp3 warranty option. Seems like a good deal.[/QUOTE]


Performance Bike has the 2010 Silver at $419.00. I'm not sure if you can get the Mp3 through Performance.


----------



## austinkicksass (Jul 22, 2010)

you can not get the mp3 package but when I spoke with customer service they said it does not matter if it is a week, year or 5 years they will replace or refund the wheels no questions asked thats what they call 100% satisfaction guaranteed.


----------



## tonkabaydog (Jul 22, 2010)

austinkicksass said:


> you can not get the mp3 package but when I spoke with customer service they said it does not matter if it is a week, year or 5 years they will replace or refund the wheels no questions asked thats what they call 100% satisfaction guaranteed.


Wow... that is awesome. Performance Customer Support for Mavic?

I have been trying to figure out how I get MP3 warranty for wheels on my new bike. Mavic has no customer service contact information on their website.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

tonkabaydog said:


> This being the case, with the SL at 1480g and Elite at 1550g, they are very close in weight. After looking at the specs. It now appears that the the only difference is Zicral Steel versus Stainless spokes and the Carbon Hub on the SL.


I thought the SL has aluminum spokes & the Elite has stainless steel? Even with the small weight penalty I'd take whichever one has the steel spokes


----------



## tonkabaydog (Jul 22, 2010)

SL = Zicral
Elite = Staniless


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

are the elites still made in france?


----------



## HenryFisher (Aug 1, 2005)

Not made in france, Just picked up a pair of Elites, noticed the "made in China" when I brought them home.


----------

